# HP-C3180 driver problem



## Pamskeet (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a HP- 3180 The disk I have is cracked and won't work does anyone know where I can get the drivers for this printer? The computer that I need it for is offline.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Pamskeet! :wave:

Welcome to TSF :wave:


Is this a HP Photosmart C3180 All-in-One? Try to refer to this page here for driver downloads:

*HP Photosmart C3180 All-in-One Driver Download Page*


----------

